# Pre-teen rebellion - peer support?



## Mumlé (Mar 28, 2021)

Hi - my 11 year old has had type 1 since she was 11 months old so it’s not a new game! But what’s new is that she’s just at the point of realising what it actually means to have and live with this condition and understandably is pretty Pd off! She’s pretty independent, able to do everything except change the cannula. She’ll be starting secondary school in sept. She has hated not going to school and lockdown, got her pretty depressed. The last few weeks/months she’s been buying chocolate and sweets, big bags or bars not just a freddo frog, with pocket money or borrowed money as I’ve taken away her money jars, stashing them around her bedroom and eating them whenever and hiding the wrappers in her room. Sometimes she puts in a BM but often not. At least she usually puts in the carbs (she wears a pump). I’m just concerned her behaviour might lead to something else, it’s not healthy. She knows we know and still does it. She might help from talking to a peer who really GETS it. I feel that she’s in a gap between all the help directed at parents of young kids, and peer-led or other support for teens. Any help much appreciated- I know others are in this situation, they must be!! Charlotte


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Mar 28, 2021)

I can ask my 11 year old if she wants a text pal.

She gets sweets, chocolate etc with every lunch and tea so it’s not a novelty for her and she’s so far not sneaking food but she is definitely going through a difficult phase and is well into puberty. We’ve noticed her having quite a few hungry periods where she’s eating more than our teenager so I think there are some pretty big growth spurts going on. She does most of her stuff herself (with help to carb count and help with changing the pump). She’s finding putting the cannula in difficult at the moment but won’t let anyone else do it for her. 

I’m very happy to chat about the frustrations of parenting an independent 11 year old


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 28, 2021)

Hello Charlotte,
What your daughter is doing is normal for teenagers and pre- teenagers. It's those dreadful hormones and I suspect if she is running high she will feel more hungry and crave sweet things.

So even though she knows you know and still feels the need to do it, perhaps find other things like popcorn for instance as you she would need to eat an awful lot to make a big impact on her blood sugars and also perhaps say to your daughter carry on it's fine as long as you bolus for the carbs. Daughter will soon become fed up with esp if she is figure conscious as her weight will start to go up and spot will appear.


----------



## Mumlé (Mar 29, 2021)

Thebearcametoo said:


> I can ask my 11 year old if she wants a text pal.
> 
> She gets sweets, chocolate etc with every lunch and tea so it’s not a novelty for her and she’s so far not sneaking food but she is definitely going through a difficult phase and is well into puberty. We’ve noticed her having quite a few hungry periods where she’s eating more than our teenager so I think there are some pretty big growth spurts going on. She does most of her stuff herself (with help to carb count and help with changing the pump). She’s finding putting the cannula in difficult at the moment but won’t let anyone else do it for her.
> 
> I’m very happy to chat about the frustrations of parenting an independent 11 year old


I just asked my daughter if she’d like a text pal and that sounded ok to her! if you email me [removed] we can swap numbers. Not overly keen on putting phone numbers up here..
not .ik dot uk!!!


----------



## Docb (Mar 29, 2021)

@Mumlé Good call not to put your phone number up.  Same generally goes for personal e-mails although your typo will fool any bots trawling for e-mails!

Easiest way to make private contact on the forum is through the "private message" facility.  If you click on somebody's username you will see a "sent private message" tab.  Click on that and follow your instincts. When you post it, the recipient alone will get a flag against the "envelope" icon on the forum header bar and can read it by clicking on the envelope.  They can then reply privately, and it will get flagged in your header bar which you can read by clicking on the envelope.

That way your communications are hidden from anybody who might misuse the information in them.


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Mar 29, 2021)

Thanks @Mumlé I’ve seen it and will drop you an email so feel free to edit your message so your email isn’t visible


----------

